# 304 Stainless.



## hooked on smoke (Jan 30, 2018)

Greetings,
Is 304 Stainless steel safe to use as a cooking grill/mat? I have an MES 40,  Char griller Akorn and a Brinkmann TMLE. I'm not sure it would be used in all of these but figure I'd cover all bases jyst in case.
 I have a 3x3 sheet of 304, .090 mesh available for the taking but I am not sure if that grade is safe to actually cook food on, (fish, nuts etc.).
Any info would be helpfull.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 30, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2018)

https://mightynest.com/articles/stainless-steel-all-about-food-grade-304-188-and-1810


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you for the input. 
Good read on the stainless grades. I've been a machinist all my life and have cut a lot of 304 in my day and am aware of the compositions, just wasn't sure about the food safety. 
Respectfully,
Hooked on smoke


----------



## ghostguy6 (Jan 30, 2018)

You should be good to around 870*C as long as you are sure it is 304 grade stainless,  If you start noticing a white or yellow oxide ( powdery look, not shiny) then the nickle or chromium has started to break down and can leech into your food. Both elements can be harmful over time or in large quantities hover this should not be a problem unless your are getting the metal orange hot directly over the flames of your grill.


----------

